# Where can I get a new shower plate for Fracino Heavenly?



## ANDREWHE

It's the screw on sort, 57mm diameter. Coffee machine shops only seem to be bothered whether it's a Series 1 and 2 or Series 3 and 4 machine. I haven't got the foggiest what Series it is. All I know is it's a Heavenly with no hot water spout and dates back to at least 2002 (there's an electrical testing sticker).

When I tried to set up the machine and grinder the other day I got huge variations in shot times (sometimes 20 seconds sometimes 45 seconds) when I've weighed the same amount (on kitchen digital scales admittedly) on the same grind setting to produce the same amount (32g). I'm guessing the shower plate (which is a bit lumpy, as if a few grains are stuck between the plate and the mesh) is causing channelling or my tamping isn't as regular as I thought it was. Only other thing I can think of is that I'm putting too much in the basket: I'm using 16g, when it seems that the Fracino basket is 14g. However I've bought this machine second hand so I can't tell if it's an original or a basket for 14, 16 18 or 20 grams (how do you tell?).

Anyway, where can I get a new shower plate and will a 16 or 18g basket fit in the Heavenly portafilter?


----------



## Yes Row

Direct from Fracino?


----------



## Yes Row

Or try Espresso Underground


----------



## johnealey

+1 on the above and if unsure drop Peter an email using their contact form, genuinely pleasurable to deal with, sorted a problem I had very very fast.

John


----------



## Eyedee

Hate to hear of people struggling like this, would you like to have my Espro calibrated tamper on loan for a while, it takes one of the variables out of the equation.

Ian


----------



## Rhys

There's a chap on here that sells Fracino, he might be able to get parts for them? @coffeebean


----------



## coffeebean

I can see what I can find on Monday for you - if your machine has a serial number on it anywhere, that would be helpful!!


----------



## Dylan

Fracino Heavenly without a hot water tap...? Are you sure? Some of the Piccinos have no hot water tap but I thought all heavenlies has one. Edit: Did just find mention on a retailer of a heavenly without hot water tap... still if you can find a label or take a photo it would help.

To test you basket size, dose your coffee and tamp then place a 1p coin on top of the tamped puck. Lock this into the group then remove. The 1p should have created a very light indentation in the puck. If it is pressed right in or broken the puck there is too much coffee in there, if there is no indentation there is not enough.

Too much coffee is a very likely cause of channeling. Take the shower screen off anyway and make sure its clean, built up oils can also ruin the distribution of water from the shower screen.

Edit: is it defo 57mm across, when removed from the group? Plenty of 52mm Fracino shower screens available online.


----------



## 4085

the early models often came without water arms. i thought a screen was a screen for them having had a couple i cannot remember having problems


----------



## Dylan

dfk41 said:


> the early models often came without water arms. i thought a screen was a screen for them having had a couple i cannot remember having problems


Thing is on Happy Donkey, they have a shower screen for the series 1+2 machines, which looks like a regular e61 shower screen here and series 2 shower plates are the screw on type but all 52mm.


----------



## espressotechno

There are industry standard 57mm shower plates available. Does your old shower have a lip ? You'll also need to measure the depth, as they range from 3.3mm to 5.5mm in depth.

Delivered price would be approx. £3.


----------



## ANDREWHE

Might try that. I have contacted Fracino a couple of times on other matters and they have been very quick to respond and also helpful.


----------



## ANDREWHE

Eyedee said:


> Hate to hear of people struggling like this, would you like to have my Espro calibrated tamper on loan for a while, it takes one of the variables out of the equation.
> 
> Ian


Well that's very kind of you. It might be very helpful just for the first few days on the machine and grinder. The machine and grinder are a present for the wife so it's really her that would need the tamper although I have been trying to dial them in for her in advance of the big day. I've also booked her in for a half-day training course with Limini but the idea is for her to enjoy making coffee from day one, rather than wait for the course. I'll pm you tomorrow.


----------



## ANDREWHE

I took a photo of thr serial number but it came out too dark and I'm waiting for another opportunity for the wife to go out! I'll post it here when I can!


----------



## ANDREWHE

coffeebean said:


> I can see what I can find on Monday for you - if your machine has a serial number on it anywhere, that would be helpful!!


Here's a photo of the shower plate, the Heavenly and serial number 61831201 on the bottom of the Heavenly:









If you could identify the shower plate I need that would be really helpful. And if you could actually supply me with one even better. I'm happy to fit an upgraded model if it makes much difference. While I'm at it, would I need to remove the dispersion block the plate attaches to before I replace the gasket?


----------



## ANDREWHE

espressotechno said:


> There are industry standard 57mm shower plates available. Does your old shower have a lip ? You'll also need to measure the depth, as they range from 3.3mm to 5.5mm in depth.
> 
> Delivered price would be approx. £3.


This one doesn't seem to have any lip at all. Or any depth to speak of. Here are some photos:


----------



## Dylan

Can you measure the shower plates diameter


----------



## ANDREWHE

Dylan said:


> Thing is on Happy Donkey, they have a shower screen for the series 1+2 machines, which looks like a regular e61 shower screen here and series 2 shower plates are the screw on type but all 52mm.


Unfortunately my heavenly has a screw on 57mm shower plate so none of these Happy Donkey ones are any good. Or am I missing a trick?


----------



## ANDREWHE

Dylan said:


> Can you measure the shower plates diameter


57mm


----------



## Dylan

I was commenting that it seems strange that when you search for fracino shower plates on google you get two results... one for the series 1+2 which seems to be a normal e61 style shower screen, and then one for the series 3+4 which seems to be a 53mm shower plate. Its just odd that yours is a 57mm shower plate as as you have discovered, no one stocks them!


----------



## ANDREWHE

Dylan said:


> Edit: is it defo 57mm across, when removed from the group? Plenty of 52mm Fracino shower screens available online.


Yep. Definitely 57mm. It's a second-hand machine, so it could even be the WRONG plate, I suppose. I've included some photos on other replies in this thread.


----------



## ANDREWHE

Dylan said:


> I was commenting that it seems strange that when you search for fracino shower plates on google you get two results... one for the series 1+2 which seems to be a normal e61 style shower screen, and then one for the series 3+4 which seems to be a 53mm shower plate. Its just odd that yours is a 57mm shower plate as as you have discovered, no one stocks them!


I'm beginning to wonder whether it's even the correct plate. It fits quite snugly in the dispersion block above, however.


----------



## Dylan

Can you take a photo of the underside of the group without the screen in place, as much light as possible.


----------



## Michael the bowler

Andrew, what is wrong with current shower screen that you think it needs replacing? It looks OK in the pictures!


----------



## espressotechno

I'll have a look in my showers box for a suitable 57mm flat one.


----------



## ANDREWHE

Michael the bowler said:


> Andrew, what is wrong with current shower screen that you think it needs replacing? It looks OK in the pictures!


It's quite lumpy. You might be able see one of the more exaggerated lumps in one of the photos. But there are about 15 lumps all told which I am guessing are grains of coffee stuck between the plate and the mesh. I'm also wondering why I'm getting such variations in shot times - there are a few other variables I have yet to eliminate but this is one of them.


----------



## ANDREWHE

espressotechno said:


> I'll have a look in my showers box for a suitable 57mm flat one.


Thanks. I'll take a photo when I can of the block without the plate in place which might help you decide whether you've got the right sort.


----------



## Michael the bowler

Andrew, I can see what you mean now my fault for not looking closer sorry. I will be interested to know if a new shower screen improves things for you, I have recently acquired a used Heavenly without the hot water tap like yours. My screen looks similar but without the lumps.


----------



## espressotechno

No 57mm flat showers in my box & my main supplier doesn't have any flat - just lipped ones.

I do have 55mm flat showers which may fit OK...

PM me if you would like one.


----------



## ANDREWHE

espressotechno said:


> No 57mm flat showers in my box & my main supplier doesn't have any flat - just lipped ones.
> 
> I do have 55mm flat showers which may fit OK...
> 
> PM me if you would like one.


Well someone from the forum is coming over tomorrow and so might be able to advise, but I'll keep it in mind. Thanks a lot.


----------

